# Homeloo pouring kettle strange taint/taste?



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Anyone out there with a homeloo kettle experienced any weird flavours coming from their's?

Made a pour over this morning and got a really distinctive metallic taste. While trying to work out what caused it I sniffed the kettle then drank some of the water that was left in there.

Very very clear metallic taste coming from the pouring kettle.

Anyone have any idea why this is happening? I'm using pH 7 water so its hardly acid corrosion. Anything I can do to make it go away?

I really don't feel like spending £40 on a Hario one but I need my pour overs!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ive not noticed anything, but now you've mentioned it I will try tomorrow!

2 samples, 1 from my kettle and one from the homeloo, both cooled to room temp. Shall let you know!


----------

